# Peter Molyneux will nie wieder mit der Presse reden



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Peter Molyneux will nie wieder mit der Presse reden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Peter Molyneux will nie wieder mit der Presse reden


----------



## Odin333 (13. Februar 2015)

Oh Gott sei Dank!

... wird vermutlich aber ein leeres Versprechen sein.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2015)

Dann soll er die Klappe halten, dann spricht auch niemand mehr mit ihm.


----------



## belakor602 (13. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich Mitleid mit ihm, so wie sich das liest ist halt bei ihm viel mehr Passion und Leidenschaft als Verstand drin


----------



## Saji (13. Februar 2015)

Was mal absolut nicht geht ist jemanden und dessen Familie zu bedrohen weil ein Spiel (gar) nicht so wurde wie es versprochen wurde. Es geht aber auch nicht als Entwickler Dinge zu versprechen die es dann nie ins Spiel schaffen.

Ich persönlich finde es schade das er uns nicht mehr mit Peter Molyneuxs Theaterstadl beglücken will, ist aber vielleicht besser so.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2015)

Seine wohl größte Ankündigung in seiner Karriere.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2015)

molyneux scheint mittlerweile wirklich in seiner eigenen welt zu leben.
es fällt mir wirklich immer schwerer zu verstehen, was in dem mann vorgeht.

er ist ein visionär - ok, die muss es geben. und visionen können scheitern - auch gar kein problem. 
aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, hat molyneux in diesem jahrtausend nichts aber auch wirklich gar nichts zustande gebracht, was erinnernswert wäre, abgesehen von seinen extrem großspurigen versprechungen im vorfeld eines releases. 
aber selbst das: geschenkt! 

aber spätestens seit seinem abschied von microsoft und der gründung von 22cans nimmt das ganze zunehmend groteske züge an - und man (bzw ich) bekommt den eindruck, als wollte er seine umwelt tatsächlich nur noch verarschen. traurig.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Februar 2015)

Aurevoir Monsieur Molyneux




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Seine wohl größte Ankündigung in seiner Karriere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn er sich daran hält, der alte Lügenbaron


----------



## Svatlas (13. Februar 2015)

Eine Ikone hat sich zum Feigling und Schwätzer entwickelt......traurig.....


----------



## Orzhov (13. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Seine wohl größte Ankündigung in seiner Karriere.



Hast du in der Vergangenheit nichts über den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Märchen gelernt?


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Hast du in der Vergangenheit nichts über den Wahrheitsgehalt seiner Märchen gelernt?


Deswegen auch der Ugly-Smiley.


----------



## battschack (13. Februar 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Oh Gott sei Dank!
> 
> ... wird vermutlich aber ein leeres Versprechen sein.



Mehr braucht man da nicht sagen, Gott sei Dank... Hoffe er lügt nicht wieder >_>


----------



## staplerfahrer (13. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich ist das jetzt auch das letzte interview von ihm. Seiner Familie und uns allen zuliebe. Aber ich vermute die Gerüchteküche wird noch regelmäßig news bringen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Februar 2015)

> Peter Molyneux will nie wieder mit der Presse reden


Gott sei Dank!


----------



## Emke (13. Februar 2015)

Molyneux! (gelogen!)


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2015)

Der Mann muss echt aufpassen, sonst wird er wirklich noch zur totalen Witzfigur.


----------



## schneemaennle (13. Februar 2015)

"Peter Molyneux will nie wieder mit der Presse reden"

Wer nimmt Wetten an?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2015)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle für Peter M. eine Lanze brechen:

Ja, er ist faktisch ein großer Dampfplauderer, aber das ganz sicher nicht aus böser Absicht heraus - und ein pathologischer Lügner ist er ebenso wenig. Ich hatte das Vergnügen (ja, wirklich Vergnügen) mit ihm auch schon das ein oder andere Interview zu führen. Menschlich ist der Mann wirklich schwer in Ordnung, das wird vermutlich auch jeder, der mit ihm schon mal persönlich zu tun hatte, so bestätigen.

Sein Problem ist, dass er nach so vielen Jahren in der Branche anscheinend immer noch nicht kapiert hat, wie sie (gerade im Bereich PR/Marketing funktioniert). Wenn man ihn lässt, sprudelt er vor Begeisterung über und hört gar nicht mehr auf, über (teilweise sehr "fantastische" Ideen) zu "dozieren". Bei einem Interview 2005 ging's eigentlich in erster Linie um "The Movies", aber wir wollten aus ihm ein bisschen was zu "Project Dimitri" (später "Milo", wer sich noch erinnern kann) rauskitzeln und er wäre nur zu bereitwillig darauf eingestiegen.
Allerdings war damals mit Cathy Campos eine sehr erfahrene PR-Dame an seiner Seite, die in dann ständig sanft tadelnd ausgebremst hat. Es hatte was von einer englischen Gouvernante und ich hatte den Eindruck, Peter hat das gehasst wie die Pest. 

Seit er von Lionhead weg ist und 22Cans gegründet hat, gibt's wohl niemanden mehr, der in entsprechend "bremst" und das hat das Problem nur verschärft. Gerade *weil* heutzutage wirklich JEDER "Furz" sofort in der Öffentlichkeit landet, läuft er mit seinen wohl sehr unüberlegten Äußerungen ständig ins offene Messer.

Wenn er es schafft, in Zukunft sich ganz den Medien zu verweigern, tut ihm persönlich das sicher sehr gut. Ich fände es allerdings schade, gerade weil er so ein freundlicher und angenehmer Zeitgenosse ist. Besser wäre es imho, wenn er sich wieder einen PR-Profi an die Seite holen würde, der im Ernstfall mit "Das dürfen sie aber nicht drucken!" oder einem "Mr. Molyneux wird sich hierzu nicht äußern!" dazwischen grätscht.


----------



## HarryHirsch50 (13. Februar 2015)

Peter Molyneux ist nur noch ein Schatten seiner selbst


----------



## belakor602 (13. Februar 2015)

@Spassbremse

Sind das wirklich deine eigenen Erfahrungen? Echt stark!
Wie schon vorher kurz gesagt, von diesem Text her kam mir der Mann alleine schon sympatisch vor. Wie jemand voller Leidenschaft für seine Arbeit der wirklich für sein Leben gern Spiele macht. Und wie oft ich selbst in der Softwareentwicklung, mit großen Visionen, die meist wenn nicht immer so nicht möglich werden und man auf dem Boden der Realität zurückgeholt werden.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Menschlich ist der Mann wirklich schwer in Ordnung, das wird vermutlich auch jeder, der mit ihm schon mal persönlich zu tun hatte, so bestätigen.



das dachte ich bislang eigentlich auch. in interviews kommt er ja auch tatsächlich immer äußerst sympathisch rüber.
wenn man dann allerdings auf der anderen seite liest, wie er mit dem curiosity-"gewinner" umgegangen ist, dann kommen mir doch so meine zweifel an seinem charakter. vorausgesetzt natürlich wiederum es stimmt, was dieser erzählt. 

es geht insbesondere um diesen absatz: 



> Bryan remembers the evening:
> "They were talking amongst themselves and didn't pay attention to  me. For some reason they had their backs to me and my friend for the  start of the evening. Then more people came and that's when we started  having a conversation with someone. That was a bit strange. You're here  because of me, and they weren't really paying attention. Maybe they were  caught up in some interesting conversation.



und dann noch die sache mit godus: da hat er die backer einfach im regen stehen lassen, während er sich auf zu neuen ufern gemacht hat, weil er offenbar keinen bock mehr auf dieses ja ach so wichtige projekt hat. sorry, das geht einfach überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> @Spassbremse
> Wie schon vorher kurz gesagt, von diesem Text her kam mir der Mann alleine schon sympatisch vor. Wie jemand voller Leidenschaft für seine Arbeit der wirklich für sein Leben gern Spiele macht. Und wie oft ich selbst in der Softwareentwicklung, mit großen Visionen, die meist wenn nicht immer so nicht möglich werden und man auf dem Boden der Realität zurückgeholt werden.



Da sprichst Du einen großen Problem an:

Softwareentwicklung allgemein, und Spieleentwicklung im speziellen verläuft niemals "linear" und ist bestenfalls grob planbar. In der überwiegenden Mehrheit aller erfolgreich vollendeten Projekte wir maximal nur ein Teil der ursprünglichen Idee umgesetzt - einfach weil zu technischen Problemen bei der Umsetzung kommen kann oder schlicht und ergreifend, weil man, wenn das Feature schon eingebaut ist, feststellt, dass es spielerisch eher "doof", denn sinnvoll ist. 

Eben daher sind Entwickler m. E. nach gut beraten, während eines laufenden Projekts nicht zuviel preiszugeben, sondern sich eher "bedeckt" zu halten. Freilich, man will ja den "Hype", zumindest Neugier/Interesse wecken, aber wenn man zuviel verrät, kann das am Ende für stark negative Reaktionen sorgen: ein ganz großes Problem von Kickstarter-Projekten, imho. Daher sollte man imho nur in Projekte investieren, deren Leuten man wirklich zutraut, ein solches Projekt stemmen zu können. 

Dennoch sind auch erfahrene Entwickler nicht davor gefeit, dass manche Ideen schlicht un ergreifend "in die Hose" gehen. Halbwegs aktuelles Beispiel: Larian Studios / Divinity : Original Sin. 
Man hatte den Backern einen funktionierenden Tag/Nachtwechsel versprochen, inklusive NPC-Tagesabläufen. Nach ca. einem halben Jahr Entwicklungszeit für dieses Feature hat man es abbrechen müssen, weil es von vorn bis hinten nicht so funktioniert hat, wie es sollte. Larian hatte das aber dann auch sehr transparent kommuniziert und die meisten Fans/Backer hatten dafür Verständnis.

EDIT: Bonkic: Ich bin ja nun nicht mit ihm befreundet, daher kann ich wenig zu seinem Charakter sagen. Klar "könnte" er sich in Interviews/Gesprächen/Presseterminen verstellen. Glaube ich aber nicht. Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der Mann im Moment gnadenlos überfordert ist. Ich sehe in ihm einen echten Künstler, der auch allen (negativen) Klischees entspricht; verträumt, planlos, weltfremd.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2015)

schon spät dran sein mit einem Projekt und dann statt mehr Mitarbeiter in das Projekt zu holen damit es schneller geht welche abzuziehen erscheint mir nicht Sinnvoll

Außerdem verspricht er immer zu viel und am ende kommt nicht mal die hälfte ...

Nicht mehr mit der Presse zu Reden ist in seinem Fall aber wohl mal eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2015)

1. Wenn Peter Molyneux jetzt verspricht nie wieder mit der Presse zu reden, dann werden wir sicher sehr bald wieder von ihm hoeren. 

2. Wer auf Kickstarter Geld in ein Projekt von Peter Molyneux investiert, der muss sich doch vorher darueber im Klaren gewesen sein, wie die Sache ausgeht. Ich meine im Ernst, wenn man sich genug mit der Spielebrnache auseinandergesetzt hat um in Kickstarter Kampangien mitzumischen, dem muss der Name und der damit verbundene Ruf doch ein Begriff sein.

3. 





> Molyneux gibt an, den Aufwand für die Realisierung von Godus überschätzt zu haben.


 Aeh, was? er hat also damit gerechnet, dass es noch aufwendiger wird? Uebersetzungsfehler seitens PCG oder dreht der Mann jetzt echt voellig am Rad?


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Februar 2015)

Schade ... waren News über ihn doch immer recht unterhaltsam und immer für einen Lacher gut 
Ich hoffe er labert nur Quatsch wie sonst auch immer.



Ne im Ernst. Entweder ist es das Alter oder seine nicht erfüllten Visionen die ihn so sehr verdreht haben.
Ich habe Black and White geliebt und auch Dungeon Keeper war ein Meisterwerk aber dannach
verbinde ich seinen Namen nur noch mit leeren Versprechungen und anderem Presse-Quatsch.

Weniger reden und mehr machen Herr Molyneux.


----------



## kaputto8800 (14. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich werde ich in dem Alter nicht so O.o


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (14. Februar 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werde ich in dem Alter nicht so O.o



Nein, wir werden schlimmer .

Ich hoffe ja noch immer auf ein Dungekon Keeper 3 aber mit einem Dungekon Keeper 2 in HD wäre ich auch schon zufrieden und würde das ohne bedenken kaufen! Wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit genug Geld zu verdienen um Visionen wieder Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen.


----------



## Dolomedes (14. Februar 2015)

Kein wunder der ist auch völlig ungeeignet hierzu.


----------



## schneemaennle (14. Februar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Nein, wir werden schlimmer .
> 
> Ich hoffe ja noch immer auf ein Dungekon Keeper 3 aber mit einem Dungekon Keeper 2 in HD wäre ich auch schon zufrieden und würde das ohne bedenken kaufen! Wäre evtl. eine Möglichkeit genug Geld zu verdienen um Visionen wieder Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen.




Wann hat der gute Herr das denn zuletzt getan? WANN hat er jemals seine Visionen umsetzten können? Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern. Und ich bin auch schon seit Ende der 80er dabei. 
Der Peter hat vieleicht ein haufen Idden und Visionen. Na und??? Die habe ich wie viele andere auch. Nur bin ich nicht in einer Position in der ich meine Ideen umsetzten könnte. Und genau DAS war dieser Typ lange genug und hat nicht auf die Reihe bekommen auch nur eines seiner Ideen so umzusetzten wie er sie uns immer Präsentiert hat. IMMER gab es abstriche. 
Dass da ein Journalist unverschämte Fragen stellt finde ich sogar fast gerechtfertig. 
Diesen Schwätzer braucht keiner!!! Nur leider wird er bald wieder mit irgendwas um die Ecke kommen und alle FAllen drauf rein, weil er ja sooooo ein toller Gamedesigner ist. Nur leider WAR er vieleicht mal ein gute Gamedesigner der mit einer handvoll guter Ideen ein paar gute Games gemacht hat. Aber wann war das? In einer Zeit in der Videospiele noch relativ jung waren und es noch nicht so viele verschiedene Spielkonzepte wie heute gibt. In der heutigen Zeit würde Molyneux niemals den Erfolg haben den er in den 80er und 90er hatte.


----------



## guiltyassin (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich jetzt extra nur wegen diesem Thema angemeldet bei PC Games. Und es wird wohl auch mein letztes Posting bleiben , wegen der Gründe die jetzt noch kommen. Die Gaming Welt ist einfach nur noch assozial und es ist nicht mehr zu ertragen. Auch dieser Thread hier, und einige Leute die hier ihre "wertvollen Meinungen" zum besten geben. Ich hab die Projekte von Peter Molyneux nie gezielt verfolgt/bin kein Fan, whatever. Hab es am Rande immer mal so mitbekommen. Dass dieser Junge seinen Preis nicht kriegt, finde ich auch absolut nicht in Ordnung. Aber die Reaktionen auf die im Artikel genannten Situationen sprengen bei weitem die Grenze. Habt ihr schonmal Drohungen bekommen ? Also richtige ? Ihr habt keine Ahnung wie Ernst sowas ist. Und wenn dann noch die Familie bedroht wird. Das ist ein Verbrechen. Wo ist dafür die Rechtfertigung? Ich hoffe dass die Verantwortlichen zur Konsequenz gezogen werden, rechtlich. Er hat vielleicht öfters mal Scheisse gebaut, na und ? Es gibt da draußen 100te schlechte , nur mal als Beispiel, Bäcker. Geht ihr da auch hin un bedroht die Familie wenn die Brötchen nicht schmecken ? Es ist nur noch lächerlich. Und genauso schlimm sind die Leute, die auch hier stark vertreten sind und ich verzichte jetzt mal darauf Namen zu nennen. Der ganze Hass dem da schamlos freien Lauf gelassen wird, es ist, wie gesagt, nicht mehr zu ertragen. Euer assoziales Verhalten zieht alles in den Dreck. Immer kommt jemand der nochmal in die Kerbe reinschlagen muss. Wisst ihr was ? Ihr seid das was damals in der Schule die Mobber waren. Armseelige Gestalten aus der Gosse. Andere niedermachen/schlecht reden, "alles" besserwissen. Sowas ist im Erwachsenemleben ein Armutszeugnis. Aber ja, wer an nem Samstag im PC Games Forum nichts besseres zu tun hat als noch zu jubeln, wenn sowas erbärmliches passiert...tja.. der legt halt offen was für ein Leben er hat. Wie ich das genau meine, das dürft ihr euch jetzt selbst ausmalen. Lange wird es so mit dem Netz nicht weitergehen, irgendwann habt ihr das letzte bisschen "Freiheit" mit eurem Verhalten versaut ! Ich wünschte die PC Games würde darüber mal einen Artikel schreiben. Wie sehr die Gaming, oder auch Netzwelt allgemeint, ins Untragbare abrutscht, veroht, fernab von jeglich sozialem Verhalten agiert. Aber was würde es bringen ? Wahrscheinlich Nix. Denn die Personengruppe versteht nur harte "Worte". Wie kleine Kinder eben, aber wobei.. nein das wäre unfair. Mit Kindern kann man noch reden. Mal so als Tipp trotzallem : Versucht es mal mit was produktivem ! Da könnt ihr doch so gut drüber herziehn, dann mal los. Stellt mal selber was auf die Beine. Es soll helfen sich besser zu fühlen !


----------



## Headbanger79 (14. Februar 2015)

guiltyassin schrieb:


> viel Text !



Ohne jetzt auf dein ganzes Geschreibsel einzugehen...nach deinem Satz "Die Gaming Welt ist asozial" war mir einfach nur noch klar, du scherst einfach mal alle über einen Kamm, also fass dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase. Nein, Drohungen gegen irgend jemanden sind in keinster Weise schön oder auf irgendeine Art gerecht fertigt, das hat hier allerdings auch niemand so gesagt!
Mister Molyneux ist nunmal in Spielerkreisen für oftmals sehr übertriebene Versprechungen bekannt und hat sich damit in den letzten Jahren keinen sonderlich guten Ruf erworben, leider.Daher wird auch jede Aussage von Ihm kritisch beäugt, auch gerne mal sarkastisch auseinandergenommen. Aber nun deswegen alle Gamer als asozial zu beschimpfen ist meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg, da schlicht und einfach nicht wahr.


----------



## Sayaka (14. Februar 2015)

Was bringt einem ein Visionär ohne jemanden im Team der einem sagt "sorry, aber das ist Technisch/Finanziell einfach nicht drin", bevor man damit an die Öffentlichkeit geht und feste Versprechungen preisgibt. In der Bude wo ich arbeite verfahren wir immer mit einem Gegenpart der einem Bremst bevor man voll gegen die Wand kracht.
Aber es ist einfach schon recht simpel, besonders wenn man viele follower hat, eine News zu Posten, die dann die Runden macht.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2015)

Peter Molyneux Interview: “I haven’t got a reputation in this industry any more” | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

Was für ein heftiges Interview.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Peter Molyneux Interview: “I haven’t got a reputation in this industry any more” | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> Was für ein heftiges Interview.



ja, gestern schon gelesen. 
auch wenn mir die interviewführung nicht unbedingt gefällt (zu forsch und auch ein wenig respektlos), stellt 'john' doch ganz offensichtlich die richtigen fragen - und molyneux redet sich komplett um kopf und kragen. ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass er krankhaft oder auch nur absichtlich lügt. 

wie oben schon gesagt: der mann scheint in seiner ganz eigenen welt zu leben. seine antworten sind mitunter dermaßen konfus und unprofessionell, dass ich fast mitleid bekomme. 
so wie er sich in die enge treiben lässt, meint man, es mit einem kompletten branchenneuling zu tun zu haben. molyneux scheint einfach nicht in er lage zu sein, ein unternehmen zu leiten - und eigentlich gibt er das ja sogar zu.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie oben schon gesagt: der mann scheint in seiner ganz eigenen welt zu leben. seine antworten sind mitunter dermaßen konfus und unprofessionell, dass ich fast mitleid bekomme.
> so wie er sich in die enge treiben lässt, meint man, es mit einem kompletten branchenneuling zu tun zu haben. molyneux scheint einfach nicht in er lage zu sein, ein unternehmen zu leiten - und eigentlich gibt er das ja sogar zu.



Das sehe ich ganz ähnlich wie Du. Ein fähiger Künstler/Designer muss noch lange kein kompetenter Unternehmer sein, oder auch nur ansatzweise ein Gespür dafür zu haben, wann man sich zu einem Projekt wie äußeren sollte und wann man besser schweigt. 
Er sollte sich ganz dringend einen fähigen GF und gute PR-Leute in die Firma holen.


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

> Molyneux gibt an, den Aufwand für die Realisierung von Godus überschätzt zu haben.



Ich nehme an, er hat den Aufwand eher unterschätzt  *Klugscheißermoduswiederaus*

Ich hab' diesen Namen nun schon ein paar Mal hier mitbekommen...., muss man den wirklich kennen? Mir sagt der Typ nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' diesen Namen nun schon ein paar Mal hier mitbekommen...., muss man den wirklich kennen? Mir sagt der Typ nicht wirklich was...



Bis kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende war er sicherlich einer der bedeutendsten  Spieleentwickler überhaupt, so gilt er z. B. als Erfinder des "God-Game"-Genres (Populous) und hat gerade in den 90ern jede Menge äußerst innovativer Spiele entwickelt (z. B. Dungeon Keeper, Syndicate, Theme Park).

Mittlerweile ist sein Stern aber beständig am Sinken...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, er hat den Aufwand eher unterschätzt  *Klugscheißermoduswiederaus*
> 
> Ich hab' diesen Namen nun schon ein paar Mal hier mitbekommen...., muss man den wirklich kennen? Mir sagt der Typ nicht wirklich was...


Er hat schon ein Paar echte Klassiker erschaffen, ohne Frage, aber er ist auch mehr und mehr zum "König nicht eingelöster Versprechen" geworden. Hat bahnbrechende Entwicklungen und Features in seinen Spielen beworben, am Ende war das Meiste davon aber nur heisse Luft.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lGo63oAEN20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

